# Will this Laptop be available in India?



## kg11sgbg (Jul 7, 2012)

Well,according to *my needs* this is a brilliant Laptop :--->

TOSHIBA Satellite S855D-S5256 Notebook 
 from Newegg.com - TOSHIBA Satellite S855D-S5256 Notebook AMD A-Series A10-4600M(2.30GHz) 15.6" 6GB Memory DDR3 1600 750GB HDD 5400rpm BD Combo AMD Radeon HD 7660G

*Will this laptop be ever available in India?*

How are Toshiba Laptops in particular?


----------



## rider (Jul 7, 2012)

I don't think so, also nobody buys a toshiba laptop, only few do. Please tell me tour budget and priorities.


----------



## antisocialbratt (Jul 7, 2012)

Please explain your needs and budget. I'm sure hp or asus would have a better vfm machine for you.


----------



## samudragupta (Jul 8, 2012)

why have some people suddenly developed an interest in toshiba laptops!!! they are neither pleasing to the eye nor VFM...


----------



## vipulgreattt (Jul 8, 2012)

samudragupta said:


> why have some people suddenly developed an interest in toshiba laptops!!! they are neither pleasing to the eye nor VFM...



I thought so too, but overall internationally toshiba has shown great durability, as comparable to ASUS.


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 8, 2012)

Toshiba laptops were good long time back but not anymore and also toshiba ASS is bad here in India.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 8, 2012)

@Forum Friends, I only looked for the* A10-4660M(AMD Radeon 7660G)* "Trinity" APU,not TOSHIBA as particular.

For,me I have a fascination for* ASUS* or* SAMSUNG* laptops.

AND I AM AN AMD FANBOY!!!!

*Still to be clear:--->*

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)

   Rs.35,000/- to Rs. 40,000/-(Max.) 


2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?

 d. Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen
          Weight could be upto 2.5 kg(as I would be using mainly in my home,and very rare mobilty.)


3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like:     ASUS/SAMSUNG/LENOVO/ACER*
b. Dislike:  DELL/SONY/HP(My *personal* opinion!!!)


4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 

     Mainly watching good HD movies,Browsing a lot,Programming,Learning OSS Programming,etc. 
   I AM NOT A GAMER.

5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?

      Screen resolution: 1600x900(Preferred) but 1366x768(No problem)
                                Matte type preferable.


6) Anything else you would like to say? (eg: local purchase, ASS,matte/glossy finish)

    I am definitely for *AMD Trinity APU* based laptops,no question out of this.
    If key-board is of island type more preferred.
    Matte finish of body is more preferable than glossy finish,but it's secondary not so important.
    Local purchase is most preferred,but if not found the choiceable model,then I've to move on to Flipkart,Let's buy,etc. online shops with the most *"RELIABLE"* deals.


  *Another question,@ Forum Friends, how much reliable/robust is an *ACER laptop*,when compared to others?


----------



## rider (Jul 8, 2012)

If you are not a gamer and not interested in gaming, so why you are buying an AMD processing laptop, in  case of laptops intel sells much more and better in reliability. It's better to buy a new core-i5 3rd generation laptop. AMD processors are good in desktops.
And it's weird you prefer brands like Acer, lenovo, toshiba.. they are really worse and all have poor after sales service.
The best option is to buy HP Pavilion G6-2103TU with new core-i5 processor for just 37.8k INR.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 8, 2012)

rider said:


> If you are not a gamer and not interested in gaming, so why you are buying an AMD processing laptop, in  case of laptops intel sells much more and better in reliability. It's better to buy a new core-i5 3rd generation laptop. AMD processors are good in desktops.
> And it's weird you prefer brands like Acer, lenovo, toshiba.. they are really worse and all have poor after sales service.
> The best option is to buy HP Pavilion G6-2103TU with new core-i5 processor for just 37.8k INR.



It seems you didn't acknowledge my feelings...


> For,me I have a fascination for ASUS or SAMSUNG laptops.
> 
> AND I AM AN AMD FANBOY!!!!





> I am definitely for AMD Trinity APU based laptops,no question out of this.



As per I got the information ,* ACER* and* LENOVO* do have good ASS(After Sales Service) here in Kolkata.

Since,ACER /LENOVO/TOSHIBA are also purchased and bought by people I think the words "weird", "crap",etc. are very much a subjective issue.What is crap for you may be fascinating for others,unless and until the product is* rated above or below* *par* in a wide domain of factors as purchase,reviews,Functioning,usage ,applications,ASS,etc. different parameters;all within a time period of purchase by customers at different regions.


----------



## rider (Jul 8, 2012)

I don't know your feelings, I just care people to suggest to get a good VFM reliable laptop. I didn't say they are crap, I said its weird because generally these brands are avoided by customers due to awful ASS.
I am just warning you to avoid as you asked for suggestion above for acer and toshiba laptops. If you don't care about this its better to buy anything you want learn from your mistake. Remember me coz i warned you.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 8, 2012)

^^Thanks rider for your valuable suggestions.
Since, I haven't purchase a laptop yet,your's and other Forum Friend's opinions and suggestions are not only welcomed but also valuable for me.
But as I've clearly stated,that I want to purchase an* AMD APU(Trinity)* based Laptop,so no point of discussing any *Intel (SB or IB)* based laptops,even if they are superior as truly acclaimed;this is my own personal feelings and liking.


----------



## Monk (Jul 8, 2012)

I have used an Acer laptop for about 5years, and i never ever had a single hardware related issue, that's just amazing considering that I'm not the best when it comes to taking proper care of the laptop, whereas my friends with so called 'awesome/leading' brands had problem every other year. Fans - Heating battery you name it.
*OP*: I think you should wait for a month before asus unveils its trinity based laptop in sub 30K segment, it will smoke the HP G6's!!


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 8, 2012)

Toshiba had many laptops based on Llano. Did we see even one here? no. Toshiba presence in India is far lower than US. So don't expect it to be available here. And this one is overpriced. Even with BRay drive & W7 preinstalled it doesn't justify its 700$ asking price.

A10 4600M based laptop should cost at most 600$. not a penny more. At ~750$ (38k) one can find Asus laptop with 2nd gen i5 & 630 which is lot better in everything except battery life. If you want Trinity based laptop (without discrete GPU) just wait for Samsung.



Monk said:


> I think you should wait for a month before asus unveils its trinity based laptop in sub 30K segment, it will smoke the HP G6's!!


mayn't smoke but will surely act as the better choice "if" Asus offers same config in 28-29k without windows & bag.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 8, 2012)

@Monk & @Sam,Thank you very much Friends.
These are the reassuring comments which I'd like to see in this thread.
I am in wait...

Thanks again,Friends.


----------



## rider (Jul 8, 2012)

Asus will launch trinity laptop soon. I think It's the best option for you.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 11, 2012)

Eager to wait for ASUS K55D laptop(IF IT COMES TO INDIA)...
Pricing around and less than Rs.35K PROBABLE and ASSUMED.
A must buy for me.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 11, 2012)

it'll be launched here as Asus X55D and most probably without windows. 30k or lower pricing expected.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 11, 2012)

^^A fascinating news @Sam,since I am much eased at Linux no problem if it does not comes with windows.
If price is as such it is mouth watering....(For Me at least)
Thank you Friend.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 11, 2012)

kg11sgbg said:


> ^^A fascinating news @Sam,since I am much eased at Linux no problem if it does not comes with windows.



i am not sure cause this is not official but Asus have a history of launching K series as X-Series here, specially one with AMD processor.



kg11sgbg said:


> If price is as such it is mouth watering....(For Me at least)
> Thank you Friend.



Even if it comes with Windows, i expect price to be around 30k as HP was offering their earlier G6 with Windows and some crap GPU at 33k when Asus X53TA was selling for as low as 26k that also with much better graphics but without windows.


----------



## p!e (Jul 17, 2012)

Sam said:


> A10 4600M based laptop should cost at most 600$. not a penny more. At ~750$ (38k) one can find Asus laptop with 2nd gen i5 & 630 which is lot better in everything except battery life. If you want Trinity based laptop (without discrete GPU) just wait for* Samsung*.



Any specific model from Samsung?
Samsung has launched TRINITY based laptops only for ULV models.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 18, 2012)

they'll refresh their current lineup of A6 Quads with A8 Quad soon.


----------



## sanjoy.bose (Jul 18, 2012)

It seems HP has already started it HP ProBook 6475b Price In India | Laptop Tech Specs Review | Pricearena.in


----------



## Lalit Kishore (Jul 18, 2012)

The market share of Toshiba Laptops is too low in india and also their quality isn't the same as it used to be few years back. Dell is the one who is having the max market share for laptops.


----------



## rish1 (Jul 18, 2012)

either go for hp g6 2005ax now or wait for asus .
I would recommend you to go for an amd a10 + 7670m combo since your budget is high.
But i have a feeling there won't be an a10 any time soon..
Whats wrong with an amd a8 if you dont want to game ?
hp g6 2005ax is your best bet until other oem join the party..


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 19, 2012)

^^Nothing wrong with an AMD a8 @rish.
In fact it would be better for me if there is no seperate dedicated GPU,instead a strong APU(I mean the graphics part); so I am keen to have the AMD a10 based APU.

The HP ProBook 6475b looks amazing...but still waiting for ASUS.


----------



## Gaurav Bahl (Jul 30, 2012)

HP has launched a new model with A10 processor called "HP Pavilion G6-2002AX" and it will be available soon in Indian markets..
i hope it will solve everybody's dilemma


----------

